# Papa & Yo's 2013 WBFF & UKBFF Adventure - Every workout as video!



## Papa Lazarou

We are going to try to chart every workout done as a video, with a little music to go along side. Yo is looking to do a couple of comp's this year - a UKBFF event and also a WBFF event in Las Vegas.

Facebook page for us - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Team-Wild-Matt-Wild-UKBFF-Gaspari-Rep-Yo-Lazarov-The-Newbie/416793921724418


----------



## Galaxy

Best of luck to ye, saw some of the vids on another forum.

Subbed


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Suprakill4

How you can concentrate on training when she is training with you is beyond me papa. She looks incredible mate, be great to see show pics.


----------



## Suprakill4

You obviously know an awful lot more than me mate but why the low foot position on leg press? I always thought you should have the ankles higher than the knee?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> How you can concentrate on training when she is training with you is beyond me papa. She looks incredible mate, be great to see show pics.


Because I get to go home with her after watching her train...



Suprakill4 said:


> You obviously know an awful lot more than me mate but why the low foot position on leg press? I always thought you should have the ankles higher than the knee?


Low down, feet more hits the quads harder, higher up brings the hams in. Try it, you'll notice the difference!

Ps - like the facebook page - would be nice to have a good amount of followers from here too! :thumb:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Team-Wild-Matt-Wild-UKBFF-Gaspari-Rep-Yo-Lazarov-The-Newbie/416793921724418

Current pics from yesterdays conditioning photos:


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks brilliant mate. Her condition is great 16 weeks. This is probably why my coach has me doing very high position at the minute as my hams are lagging behind quads alot.

Im not on facebook mate.


----------



## dipdabs

Subbed to this


----------



## Papa Lazarou

As a brief update, Yo was featured on the WBFF Facebook as one of their upcoming amateur athletes and featured the first video we have at the top of this page :thumb:

Not bad for 6 months work/coaching?!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

All the best with this papa. We have never seen eye to eye on topics but I wish you two all the best with this.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Incredible Bulk said:


> All the best with this papa. We have never seen eye to eye on topics but I wish you two all the best with this.


Thanks Aaron. I'm not one to dwell in the past so equally wish you the same. Hope things are going well at your end. I do actually read your threads and enjoy them so keep up the good work. You should go a long way in this sport fella! :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Offseason is starting and time to add more meat to these bones!!

How you finding the mass addition? I know you struggle adding it past a certain weight due to your height (6ft+)


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Incredible Bulk said:


> Offseason is starting and time to add more meat to these bones!!
> 
> How you finding the mass addition? I know you struggle adding it past a certain weight due to your height (6ft+)


I'm pushing at 117-118kg (around 257-260) on waking at the moment and fairly lean and eating 6500 calories a day and gain around 1lb a week, if that. I'll will be resorting to more drinking calories I think and more nuts/fats to increase further as my off season continues. I have been using minimal assistance as well as of late so I should be happy with how I'm doing I think. Ideally at my height (6' 2") I need to be hitting perhaps 300lb off season to come down to around 270lb ish so I'm a long way off my goal. I think with Yo competing this year I'll either take a year out or hit the comp's much later this year.



What are you plans fella?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Wow, a lot of cals!!! I can see why you are thinking liquid meals as that must be really hard to eat.

My plans are for an offseason until the summer, prep for a late qualifier and then touch wood the Brits.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Incredible Bulk said:


> Wow, a lot of cals!!! I can see why you are thinking liquid meals as that must be really hard to eat.
> 
> My plans are for an offseason until the summer, prep for a late qualifier and then touch wood the Brits.


Its an odd one. I've got a full belly bar on waking... some days I feel hungry all day, others I feel over full. Either way I simply just eat. Anything I can't eat off the plate I simply stick in the blender and drink it in. And yes, its interesting to see how else to get cals down me. Just part of the process I guess 

What is your goal for the comps?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

It will be good to see us both on stage together, totally different body types as I'm short n dumpy ha ha.

Goals are class win and then placing top 6 at the Brits. No half measures


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Incredible Bulk said:


> It will be good to see us both on stage together, totally different body types as I'm short n dumpy ha ha.
> 
> Goals are class win and then placing top 6 at the Brits. No half measures


Would be ace to go up on stage together finally :thumb:

I like it. Great mindset. Absolutely love it Its the way to be. Its the mindset I've got in place with Yo now - I know she can win and go places with the physique and the qualities she has.

Give me a couple/few years and i'll be approaching my goals. I know right now I've got nowhere near a class wining body that could beat Oli or Daz. Not by a long way. But I'm on my way!


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Suprakill4

Great videos so far mate. Has some great equipment that gym!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Cheers buddy - its quite well spec'd for a cheap gym.

We've had a lot of interest all over the web with Yo - she's appearing on several websites in the next few days and weeks and the WBFF featured as her an upcoming competitor on the main page with one of the vids.

Crazy and happy times - hopefully we can keep this going all the way to the WBFF Worlds in Vegas in August where I'm sure we can get her to go pro and get all the magazine deals etc as she deserves.

The way my girl develops muscularly and body shape wise as days roll on is really quite nutty. So excited for her, can't wait


----------



## Queenie

Love this thread already!!

Papa - what strikes me the most is how bloody proud u are of Yo and her condition so far. you seem made for each other and i look forward to see u both progress 

great stuff


----------



## Ginger Ben

This is a great journal, best of luck to both of your in smashing your goals!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

RXQueenie said:


> Love this thread already!!
> 
> Papa - what strikes me the most is how bloody proud u are of Yo and her condition so far. you seem made for each other and i look forward to see u both progress
> 
> great stuff


Proud is an understatement. If I was just working with her and not her fella, I'd be bouncing. As I'm her man, its incredible to see. Up close and personal, daily we see the changes. It amazing to see the changes I make to her diet, how she lifts etc and then how it actually changes in her body over the coming weeks.

Its incredible to see her with little experience behind her self taught ways in the gym, actually listen to someone with a good number of years under the belt and the progression she has made is nothing short of jaw dropping.

She's literally sculpted her body in around 2-3 months from someone who trained in gym for relaxation and a little fun, to someone who actually looks like they're an old hand at female body sculpting and looks like she belongs on stage.

She's everything I ever wanted in woman. Wanna know a secret? (guess not anymore!) - We recently got engaged :clap:


----------



## Queenie

Papa Lazarou said:


> Proud is an understatement. If I was just working with her and not her fella, I'd be bouncing. As I'm her man, its incredible to see. Up close and personal, daily we see the changes. It amazing to see the changes I make to her diet, how she lifts etc and then how it actually changes in her body over the coming weeks.
> 
> Its incredible to see her with little experience behind her self taught ways in the gym, actually listen to someone with a good number of years under the belt and the progression she has made is nothing short of jaw dropping.
> 
> She's literally sculpted her body in around 2-3 months from someone who trained in gym for relaxation and a little fun, to someone who actually looks like they're an old hand at female body sculpting and looks like she belongs on stage.
> 
> She's everything I ever wanted in woman. Wanna know a secret? (guess not anymore!) - We recently got engaged :clap:


i know u did... i read it on here somewhere  congrats.

its a real inspiration to me seeing Yo go from, as u said, a normal gym-goer, to someone that belongs on stage. so keep it up!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

RXQueenie said:


> i know u did... i read it on here somewhere  congrats.
> 
> its a real inspiration to me seeing Yo go from, as u said, a normal gym-goer, to someone that belongs on stage. so keep it up!


Thanks for the kind words Queenie - means a lot! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca

liked on FB. good vids!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

RXQueenie said:


> i know u did... i read it on here somewhere  congrats.
> 
> its a real inspiration to me seeing Yo go from, as u said, a normal gym-goer, to someone that belongs on stage. so keep it up!


I love coaching her - seeing the changes, seeing the confidence, seeing how happy she is, make me well up at times :blush: :crying:



Sambuca said:


> liked on FB. good vids!


Appreciated buddy - make sure you let others know too!


----------



## Sambuca

im trying to get my missus to do some comps but dont think shes up for it (to embarrased lol) this should inspire her


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Sambuca said:


> im trying to get my missus to do some comps but dont think shes up for it (to embarrased lol) this should inspire her


If she wants to speak to Yo, point her to the Facebook page mate and Yo will respond to any questions she has. Yo was like that and since she's seen the changes she's bubbling with excitement and her confidence levels are building. Its totally normal! I was the same too before I competed


----------



## Sambuca

Papa Lazarou said:


> If she wants to speak to Yo, point her to the Facebook page mate and Yo will respond to any questions she has. Yo was like that and since she's seen the changes she's bubbling with excitement and her confidence levels are building. Its totally normal! I was the same too before I competed


Cheers mate ill point her to the page


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> Cheers buddy - its quite well spec'd for a cheap gym.
> 
> We've had a lot of interest all over the web with Yo - she's appearing on several websites in the next few days and weeks and the WBFF featured as her an upcoming competitor on the main page with one of the vids.
> 
> Crazy and happy times - hopefully we can keep this going all the way to the WBFF Worlds in Vegas in August where I'm sure we can get her to go pro and get all the magazine deals etc as she deserves.
> 
> The way my girl develops muscularly and body shape wise as days roll on is really quite nutty. So excited for her, can't wait


Must have an incredible relationship both being at the level your at. WOuld love my missus to have the same level of interest as me but she has none.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Sambuca said:


> Cheers mate ill point her to the page


No problem mate - best of luck - its an amazing place to be :thumbup1:



Suprakill4 said:


> Must have an incredible relationship both being at the level your at. WOuld love my missus to have the same level of interest as me but she has none.


Just two normal people buddy, no more or less. Just both love our sport and it brings us closer together. Which is great


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> No problem mate - best of luck - its an amazing place to be :thumbup1:
> 
> Just two normal people buddy, no more or less. Just both love our sport and it brings us closer together. Which is great


yeah thats what i mean mate, you read so often on here about relationships ending when one of them is doing a prep, i guess because they dont uinderstand why the person is moody lol. You have a partner who will know exactly what its like so be so much easier on the relationship. Lucky mate.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Thanks Suprakill for taking the time and wishing the best, its appreciated.

Here's the most recent vid, quads!


----------



## Suprakill4

Maybe start doing some promotional videos mate, talking about diet, training, lifestyle etc. She seems to have amazing genetics to do well in the sport, but you need to show how marketable she is too, i reckon she will go far! Where is the competition? and yours?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> Maybe start doing some promotional videos mate, talking about diet, training, lifestyle etc. She seems to have amazing genetics to do well in the sport, but you need to show how marketable she is too, i reckon she will go far! Where is the competition? and yours?


Like the way you think!

Yep, we've been thinking the same thing mate. Just about getting our heads together and getting it down on film. And you'll be the first to see it on here and on Facebook.

She's doing UKBFF Warrington in May and then WBFF Las Vegas in August, the latter being our key event. Me? I'm sizing up atm. Only 117-118kg ATM so need another 12kg or so before I consider hitting the stage again. With Yo's ongoing development we are hoping it can help lift us both, in terms of industry standing and financially, and at a point hopefully I can call on the services of a pro coach to help me with my development...

...exciting times!


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> Like the way you think!
> 
> Yep, we've been thinking the same thing mate. Just about getting our heads together and getting it down on film. And you'll be the first to see it on here and on Facebook.
> 
> She's doing UKBFF Warrington in May and then WBFF Las Vegas in August, the latter being our key event. Me? I'm sizing up atm. Only 117-118kg ATM so need another 12kg or so before I consider hitting the stage again. With Yo's ongoing development we are hoping it can help lift us both, in terms of industry standing and financially, and at a point hopefully I can call on the services of a pro coach to help me with my development...
> 
> ...exciting times!


Sounds like its going to be a very successful journey, got my support!

Some videos of her talking through recipes etc would also be a winner. On major topic would be a Q and A session, people can ask questions and she makes videos answering what the fans want to know.

James lewellyn had it perfect in his first dvd when he said something like "you can have the best looking pohysique out there, but if your not marketable then you wont go far in bodybuilding" .


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds like its going to be a very successful journey, got my support!
> 
> Some videos of her talking through recipes etc would also be a winner. On major topic would be a Q and A session, people can ask questions and she makes videos answering what the fans want to know.
> 
> James lewellyn had it perfect in his first dvd when he said something like "you can have the best looking pohysique out there, but if your not marketable then you wont go far in bodybuilding" .


Some very very good and useful points there mate. Its essential to keep the interest going and keeping the support behind her! 

Thank you! :thumb:

On that point - does anyone have any questions?


----------



## Little_Jay

6500 cals on a bulk papa!

whats a daily day of diet look like then???


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Little_Jay said:


> 6500 cals on a bulk papa!
> 
> whats a daily day of diet look like then???


Something like this - http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/Matt_Wild?date=2013-01-10


----------



## greekgod

enjoying yr log Papa, big respect on yr support and your lady's drive to go the distance,im following this with great interest...


----------



## Papa Lazarou

greekgod said:


> enjoying yr log Papa, big respect on yr support and your lady's drive to go the distance,im following this with great interest...


Thank you - she deserves the support - stuck by me last year when most women would have gone


----------



## greekgod

Papa Lazarou said:


> Thank you - she deserves the support - stuck by me last year when most women would have gone


too right / not easy finding someone who loves the gym, diet and the lifesyle... my ex left me when i was 8 weeks out in 2004, still went on to win my class... :tongue:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Its definitely not easy - I am blessed with her love :wub:


----------



## dipdabs

Hmm I need a bf like this lol


----------



## zack amin

dipdabs said:


> Hmm I need a bf like this lol


get your own you


----------



## zack amin

good journal btw broski, nice to see the support between the two of use, and the obvious time and effort youve both put in


----------



## dipdabs

zack amin said:


> get your own you


I'm not after papa! That's why I said 'like'

It's a brilliant relationship they have, as everyone else has said


----------



## zack amin

dipdabs said:


> I'm not after papa! That's why I said 'like'
> 
> It's a brilliant relationship they have, as everyone else has said


its nice isnt it, to be with your patner and enjoy doing something together, my girls so unhealthy shes going to hate working out with me haha


----------



## dipdabs

zack amin said:


> its nice isnt it, to be with your patner and enjoy doing something together, my girls so unhealthy shes going to hate working out with me haha


Yeah. I don't even fancy normal looking people anymore, even the thought of being with someone that ate normally I hate lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou

dipdabs said:


> Yeah. I don't even fancy normal looking people anymore, even the thought of being with someone that ate normally I hate lol


Know the feeling. Its ok tho, normal people don't like the way we look either


----------



## dipdabs

Papa Lazarou said:


> Know the feeling. Its ok tho, normal people don't like the way we look either


No I know, had a MSG off a guy on Pof today saying 'I don't like girl weightlifters but how much do u bench' blocked lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou

zack amin said:


> good journal btw broski, nice to see the support between the two of use, and the obvious time and effort youve both put in


Whem you have someone like Yo at your side, its not effort at all - it comes naturally. A want. A desire. I have a need inside to look after her and help lift her places that she's never been before. And when she's down, I'll hold her and keep her safe... and when she's high we can fly together :thumbup1:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

dipdabs said:


> No I know, had a MSG off a guy on Pof today saying 'I don't like girl weightlifters but how much do u bench' blocked lol


My fav question I love to hate.

"182kg mate, but so what?" I always reply - doesn't put any muscle on me - too heavy to contract against!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

dipdabs said:


> Hmm I need a bf like this lol


Stalker alert


----------



## dipdabs

Papa Lazarou said:


> My fav question I love to hate.
> 
> "182kg mate, but so what?" I always reply - doesn't put any muscle on me - too heavy to contract against!


Hmm I might try that lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Nice journal mate, the wife is enjoying the videos, she works out at home though, so she is limited by what she can do


----------



## dipdabs

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Stalker alert


Ah hardly! The comments already been picked up on and corrected don't carry on in papas journal


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

dipdabs said:


> Ah hardly! The comments already been picked up on and corrected don't carry on in papas journal


Someone's uptight..................chill


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Nice journal mate, the wife is enjoying the videos, she works out at home though, so she is limited by what she can do


Glad its being enjoyed and perhaps helps push her on! Any questions from you or the wife - just ask


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Papa Lazarou said:


> Glad its being enjoyed and perhaps helps push her on! Any questions from you or the wife - just ask


Thank you very much mate, we appreciate it.


----------



## dipdabs

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Someone's uptight..................chill


Well if I wanted to stalk papa I would of tried a long time ago lol


----------



## dipdabs

I'm gna go through his fb friends tho and see who I can add... :whistling:


----------



## zack amin

i think alot of people would comment but dont want to clog up an obvious very dedicated and good thread, i been checkin in for a while, i do on alot of journals just stick my nose in every now and then lol, best of luck to you and yo!


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

If anyone has any questions they'd like to ask about us or her, training, diet etc etc please ask and we will get some questions answered on video :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca

I got some questions off the missus for Yo if you don't mind!

1. What will your daily calorie intake be during contest prep? How are your macros split?

2. How often do you train and how is that split between cardio and weights? How long would a cardio session last, hiit or slow and steady?

3. What food would you not want to go without during prep/most important for you?

Hope they are ok


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Sambuca said:


> I got some questions off the missus for Yo if you don't mind!
> 
> 1. What will your daily calorie intake be during contest prep? How are your macros split?
> 
> 2. How often do you train and how is that split between cardio and weights? How long would a cardio session last, hiit or slow and steady?
> 
> 3. What food would you not want to go without during prep/most important for you?
> 
> Hope they are ok


Thank you for that - just gathering up a few more questions and we will get the answered :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca

Nice ty. Showed the Missus your vids. She's never really seen another women train before like that (she's normally only girl doing weights at gym with me) so has spurred her on to not be as shy!

She tends to train 2 times a week weights but feels compelled to do classes like spin or body combat with all the other ladies. I tried telling her training like Yo would be more effective to get the results she wants.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo's also appeared on a few Facebook pages as one to watch out for! Check her out here - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151284900247605&set=a.393117527604.170701.237352582604&type=1


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


>


Looking amazing in the black bikini in that video mate!!! Excellent quads. Excited to see comp time pics.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Aye, each week is more and more eye catching. So impressed by her progress. Wonderful to work with and have as my fiancee. This is what dreams are made of :clap: :wub:


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> Aye, each week is more and more eye catching. So impressed by her progress. Wonderful to work with and have as my fiancee. This is what dreams are made of :clap: :wub:
> 
> View attachment 108723


Your right there mate, very lucky. Incredible physique, going to nail comps and be very successful it looks.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> Your right there mate, very lucky. Incredible physique, going to nail comps and be very successful it looks.


Thanks for your kind words mate - really appreciated! :beer:


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

Follow our progress here - https://www.facebook.com/pages/TEAM-WILD-Matt-Wild-UKBFF-Gaspari-Rep-Yo-Lazarov-The-Newbie/416793921724418?ref=hl


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo's changes since around September 2012 til a week or so back...


----------



## Queenie

Incredible change!! Amazing


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Thanks Queenie - I keep on harping on about DIET DIET DIET but everyone asks about what supps LOL


----------



## Suprakill4

Excellent changes incredible work.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent changes incredible work.


Thanks mate - she's something special!

This below is September through until a week or so back...


----------



## Suprakill4

Been working hard still then. How can someone bl00dy change that quick!!!! I put so much effort into training and diet and just progress at a snails pace. I remember a lad started training with me and within 6 months he could have competed and that's from never lifting a weight in his life and the whole 6 months he was out drinking all the time and eating hardly any food at all. Mildly annoying lol.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

She literally does everything I say to the tee in terms of diet and its building muscle and shredding fat well. Carb cycled up to Xmas and then a lesser of one now (3 days lo carb, 1 day high carb). Suits her body very well. She's also been pushed in the gym like never before, and her body is soaking it up. Just wonder what she'll look when we add cardio in (she's not doing any atm! :w00t: ).


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Looks like Yo following my glutes and hamstring training regime is providing double quick results!

Any suggestions on how to improve our methods?

Many thanks in advance! For more pictures see our Facebook page Team Wild :0))


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> View attachment 110200
> 
> 
> Looks like Yo following my glutes and hamstring training regime is providing double quick results!
> 
> Any suggestions on how to improve our methods?
> 
> Many thanks in advance! For more pictures see our Facebook page Team Wild :0))


Improve your methods? No! She has this nailed and if its working then don't change it.

Amazing glutes (no perv). The last pic looked to be the slowest part to come in but again great progress from last shots. Backs looks very good.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Cheers Supra. Still 12 weeks out so plenty of change possible!


----------



## J H

Wow, she is in great shape mate!

I wish I could convince my missus to train with me instead of her just going on the bike and cross trainer.


----------



## Smitch

Is this the member that used to be called Baby Yoyo or something?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

J H said:


> Wow, she is in great shape mate!
> 
> I wish I could convince my missus to train with me instead of her just going on the bike and cross trainer.


Cheers fella. Weights are so much better for a womans shape!



Smitch said:


> Is this the member that used to be called Baby Yoyo or something?


Not at all, never used UKM ever before.

Current pics for this week:


----------



## Sambuca

shes come on loads


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Sambuca said:


> shes come on loads


She's got the possibility of going a long way I think. Would be ace if she does 

For her, she's always been involved in sports (gymnastics as a child, kept fit since, never lifted), and she's got me on her side who knows how to work diet, training etc as hard as possible to get the best gains and fat losses. Its working!

Me at 123kg:


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## cas

Can't believe I have not seen this thread till now, yo looks great fella. I tried to get my Mrs into weight training, I only managed to get her to do one session and she has sort of given up Lola

Your looking good too man, very full...but what happened to all your hair man? Don't you get on with tren? Lol

Love it when the giants make threads

Brilliant thread papa!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Cheeky upstart! All my dads side of the family lost hair in the late 20s... i'm 32 hence my lack of hair :no:

Cheers for the comments mate - hardly a giant, just on my way - Yo is the way forward tho - we can go along way together :clap:


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Suprakill4

Loved the posing video. So many athletes just show training and that's it, it's nice to see something different and to see how she is learning what to do etc. Some videos where she talks about nutrition will be great aswel.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Will be on its way shortly - plenty of ideas of things to show... just taking the time to sit down and make and edit video together


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo is doing a shape up comp with a website, looks like she's doing pretty well...


----------



## cas

Papa Lazarou said:


> Yo is doing a shape up comp with a website, looks like she's doing pretty well...
> 
> View attachment 110997


That bloke on the bottom right just looks like he has changed the lighting and sucked his belly in lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## dt36

Both of you are looking really good and in shape and its nice to see the changes and hard work from a womans perspective.

Been popping in and out of this blog recently, but progress is now really showing. Well done both. :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Great progress in here


----------



## Papa Lazarou

dt36 said:


> Both of you are looking really good and in shape and its nice to see the changes and hard work from a womans perspective.
> 
> Been popping in and out of this blog recently, but progress is now really showing. Well done both. :thumbup1:


Cheers mate - its certainly an eye opener seeing it day to day, week to week. And the videos and the responses keep us motivated - just perfect.

RxQueenie - Thanks!  ))


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo's most recent back day. This girl is shaping up even more!


----------



## Suprakill4

Like the bit at the end mate. Shows a good sense of humour, more marketability again. How longs left now?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

About 11 weeks mate - 5th May. Been advised by professional UKBFF judges not to over tighten her condition and do no cardio because as she's 4 weeks out - nice and slow steady progress. Long term goal is for her to do physique as she responds so well to training.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo's latest progress...


----------



## RACK

Good progress in here mate, will be seein you at the show as gemma is doing bikini there


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Looks like Body Fitness for Yo - she'd love physique but needs a little more size. That said, depending on how the next 11 weeks go, you never know!


----------



## RACK

Gem's been following Yo and loves her shape. Just decide on the day on which class, with the progress that's goin on anything could happen


----------



## Papa Lazarou

You oughta follow us too mate! See us here:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/TEAM-WILD-Matt-Wild-UKBFF-Gaspari-Rep-Yo-Lazarov-The-Newbie/416793921724418


----------



## Papa Lazarou

This week we thought we'd do a little video to accompany Yo's weekly update pictures.

We thought it would be nice to show her shape is coming along well and so you'd get an idea of how one's body can shape as you hit various poses.

Any respectful, constructive feedback and thoughts are welcomed  ))


----------



## Suprakill4

Just needs practice on being graceful in the transitions from one pose to the next but sure you already know that and the video was just to show the actual poses?

Looking great.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> Just needs practice on being graceful in the transitions from one pose to the next but sure you already know that and the video was just to show the actual poses?
> 
> Looking great.


Hi - yes - no intent on the the actual movements between poses just getting the poses right.

TBH it was taken simply to show the shape she holds and so it isn't just clever lighting etc and choosing the 'best' angles.

I start my cut Monday I think so we're looking to do a professional photoshoot in May time - should be cool if I can achieve my usual conditioning and crazy string leg veins!


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> Hi - yes - no intent on the the actual movements between poses just getting the poses right.
> 
> TBH it was taken simply to show the shape she holds and so it isn't just clever lighting etc and choosing the 'best' angles.
> 
> I start my cut Monday I think so we're looking to do a professional photoshoot in May time - should be cool if I can achieve my usual conditioning and crazy string leg veins!
> 
> View attachment 111600
> 
> 
> View attachment 111598


sounds good mate, i love black and white photos with something thats bright red like the bikini etc.

Your veins on quads are very like mine, like a spiders web.


----------



## Guest

If that's your bird mate I'm jealous. Good luck


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> sounds good mate, i love black and white photos with something thats bright red like the bikini etc.
> 
> Your veins on quads are very like mine, like a spiders web.


Good idea - will try that in the next few weeks I think!

First few competitive cuts I had none. Last couple the legs just more and more nuts in terms of veins. Even have them to a degree at peak of bulk now, so at 240-245lb which I should cut down to hopefully I'll be riddled with them. Need to just to look remotely impressive against my incredible fiancee! LOL :laugh:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Jd123 said:


> If that's your bird mate I'm jealous. Good luck


Its my fiancee mate. No need for jealousy - lots of hard work and you can get the level of conditioning too.


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> Good idea - will try that in the next few weeks I think!
> 
> First few competitive cuts I had none. Last couple the legs just more and more nuts in terms of veins. Even have them to a degree at peak of bulk now, so at 240-245lb which I should cut down to hopefully I'll be riddled with them. Need to just to look remotely impressive against my incredible fiancee! LOL :laugh:


Well you definitely have your work cut out mate thats for sure lol.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> Well you definitely have your work cut out mate thats for sure lol.


You're not wrong


----------



## Papa Lazarou

She is doing a physique of the month competition over at Overload - please follow the link and like Yo's photo! :thumb:

http://on.overload.eu/oya54s/2yeded


----------



## Suprakill4

Blocked at work, ill do that tonight. What does the winner get?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> Blocked at work, ill do that tonight. What does the winner get?


http://overload.eu/pulse/february-physique-contest


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo's recent quad day!


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

With our continued success, Yo has now made it to the front page of the WBFF website - http://wbffshows.com/news/

Not bad for a girl who has been training since the end of October, hey? :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> With our continued success, Yo has now made it to the front page of the WBFF website - http://wbffshows.com/news/
> 
> Not bad for a girl who has been training since the end of October, hey? :thumb:


That's amazing. Good write up aswel! Not just looks she is clever too.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

You are not wrong.

The funny thing is all the articles on the news sections are relating to Pro's - she's the only none pro who has got a mention :thumbup1:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

My transformation between 2006 and 2012...


----------



## Contest

Papa Lazarou said:


> My transformation between 2006 and 2012...
> 
> View attachment 112304


F*cking impressive mate. I've been training 4 years but hopefully in another 2 years I can look something close to that


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Team work!


----------



## Suprakill4

Good vid mate!!! I wander though, is she doing man sizes weight, or are you doing a girly weight?? Hmmmmmmm lol.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

30kg there mate - so I'm doing lower than perhaps I could... but instead I did far more reps (20-25 a time) 

Mind you, she's curling about 60% of her bodyweight there! mg:


----------



## B.I.G

She has made great progress in the short amount of time! Good luck to her for the shows.


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> 30kg there mate - so I'm doing lower than perhaps I could... but instead I did far more reps (20-25 a time)
> 
> Mind you, she's curling about 60% of her bodyweight there! mg:


I think a bit of both then lol. You look to have a great time training with each other and have fun.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

B.I.G said:


> She has made great progress in the short amount of time! Good luck to her for the shows.


Thanks! The progress you see she has made since end of October (eg started training on Monday 30th or something like that!).



Suprakill4 said:


> I think a bit of both then lol. You look to have a great time training with each other and have fun.


We love training with each other, and with me esp I can push her on and on beyond what she thought possible!


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## greekgod

keep it up... great bit of curling...


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

Finally the video in which Yo speaks!

Thought you guys and girls may want to have a quick watch of this - just a quick video showing Yo introducing her self and also posing for the photos today. Enjoy!

Ps forgive the bad crossover and music, copyrighted music and online editors not allowing it to come in half way through from the beginning means its not perfect but you get to see how she poses, which is the main thing!

Pps come see us over at www.facebook.com/pages/TEAM-WILD-Matt-Wild-UKBFF-Gaspari-Rep-Yo-Lazarov-The-Newbie/416793921724418


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Sambuca

come on so fast!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Papa Lazarou said:


> My transformation between 2006 and 2012...
> 
> View attachment 112304


Great job mate, i had to reread it, to make sure i got it right, astounding thats all i can say


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Not been in here for a while, will check your journal out later mate


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Sambuca said:


> come on so fast!


She's changing alright!



Ken Hutchinson said:


> Great job mate, i had to reread it, to make sure i got it right, astounding thats all i can say


Shocked myself tbh!



Ken Hutchinson said:


> Not been in here for a while, will check your journal out later mate


Cheers fella!


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Suprakill4

Making dramatic changes day by day now mate, her waist is tiny!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing work. Im shocked every set of pics i see, even though i know to expect huge results each time.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Picture updates coming in the next day or so mate :thumb:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

It's amazing the changes she has gone thro since we began bodybuilding the last week of October 2012!


----------



## TELBOR

Both looking very well mate, keep the good work up :beer:


----------



## dtlv

I love the vids in this journal, great progress by Yo, and the clips of you working out together are pretty cute!!! Both of you looking great, inspirational stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

dtlv said:


> I love the vids in this journal, great progress by Yo, and the clips of you working out together are pretty cute!!! Both of you looking great, inspirational stuff :thumbup1:


Thanks mate! Working hard!


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

Progress from towards end of Jan until 10th March :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


>


Condition really improving now mate!! Looks very impressive abs are perfect shape.

Great backing music too.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Couldn't be happier mate. I've found my life partner, training buddy and girl of my dreams all in one amazingly beautiful package!


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

Me 2.5 weeks into diet.


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Suprakill4

Your looking massive in the pics mate. Bet you both get so many looks when walking on the beach on holiday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Can you reccommend any albums I can download mate, love the music in the videos have felt really de motivated today but played the vids and I'm desperate for 5 I clock tk come round to smash legs!!!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> Can you reccommend any albums I can download mate, love the music in the videos have felt really de motivated today but played the vids and I'm desperate for 5 I clock tk come round to smash legs!!!!


Try the album "Full Circle" by Creed and also albums by Seether and Evanesence.


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo's latest ab conditioning video...


----------



## cas

Sorry if you have already said mate, I am trying to give the mrs a bit of inspiration, what's yo's weight and hight?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

cas said:


> Sorry if you have already said mate, I am trying to give the mrs a bit of inspiration, what's yo's weight and hight?


She's 54.5kg and she's 5' 3" :thumbup1:


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

We did a Dana Linn Bailey style vid - what do you think?


----------



## cas

That last video is pretty cool...there is a bit of talking in it


----------



## Papa Lazarou

cas said:


> That last video is pretty cool...there is a bit of talking in it


Cheers buddy - yep we do talk a little every now and and again 

Yo is now 2.5 weeks from comp - this is her conditioning!


----------



## PHMG

Excellent work.

I know not really relevant, but i dont normally find the muscular/low bf look attractive, but i think Yoyo has it just right. What a hottie. She has great skin too.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Thank Powerhouse! Means a lot coming from a fellow bodybuilder - us type are more critical and its great to those kinda positive words - I'd agree - she's walked the tightrope between muscled/low body fat and a mass market look - I'm incredible proud of her!


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Davey Boy

Subbed and liked the FB page for updates will watch the vids later awesome stuff the pair of you smashing it!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Thanks Davey Boy!

Yo's Ab's this afternoon  ))


----------



## Guest

Def in on this


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Our latest workout!


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Sambuca

Yo has come on so much! cant wait to see how she gets on in her first comp!


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Suprakill4

That's what I'm talking about!!!! The blogs are brilliant mate, just what's needed to get your names out there and get recognised and shows exactly what's involved with a prewo, brilliant. To looks stunning (no perv) in the second video in the car, eyes are piercing.

Looks like its all coming together mate very impressive. Hope to meet you both at some shows/expos this year. Girlfriend has started training 3 weeks ago and getting really into it so pointing her to these training videos she loves yo's physique.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Thanks mate!

We are at Body Power this year and maybe SportEx depending on how Yo gets on and the work I do with my new coach!  ))

High hopes for this coming weekend!


----------



## Suprakill4

Can't wait for the result mate routing for her!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

This morning at about 9am...



On Saturday just gone..


----------



## Sambuca

how did Yo get in to this? Did you meet and she just went gym with you and enjoyed it?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Sambuca said:


> how did Yo get in to this? Did you meet and she just went gym with you and enjoyed it?


The first time we met, we went to the gym and a meal. We both enjoyed ourselves, we met a few more times, fell for each other and the rest his history. Yo has used the gyms on and off for years, just like the average gym go-er, never anything in a bodybuilding style  ))


----------



## Sambuca

first date you went to gym haha. least she knew what she was letting her self in for!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Some very cool news for me and my future bodybuilding - http://team-wild.com/2013/05/02/matt-is-teaming-up-with-probodeez-elite-contest-prep-coach-nathan-harman/

AND.... some very cool news for Team Wild - http://team-wild.com/2013/04/30/team-wild-has-become-prozis-sponsored-athletes/


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Our new Facebook page! www.facebook.com/TEAMWILDTVC


----------



## Suprakill4

AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isnt he the guy who coaches SJT????? Have read amazing things about Nathan, you lucky bvgger. Time to hit the big time buddy!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sponsorship is huge mate too. Told you doing loasds of online vids etc would get you both noticed


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isnt he the guy who coaches SJT????? Have read amazing things about Nathan, you lucky bvgger. Time to hit the big time buddy!


Yes he is.

Not luck mate, I approached him about it and its not cheap LOL 



Suprakill4 said:


> Sponsorship is huge mate too. Told you doing loasds of online vids etc would get you both noticed


Yep! I was doing the vids first remember LOL


----------



## Suprakill4

Lucky that he has taken you on as a client i mean mate as can imagine he must be fairly busy and have a lot of clients already.


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> Yes he is.
> 
> Not luck mate, I approached him about it and its not cheap LOL
> 
> Yep! I was doing the vids first remember LOL


I think it was the nutrition ones that i suggested that clinched the sponsorship. They thought "hmmmmmmmmm suprakill has a great idea there that Papa never even thought of, what about if we sponsor them and feature all our range of products on the vidios, cher chingggggggg £££££££££" lol.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> Lucky that he has taken you on as a client i mean mate as can imagine he must be fairly busy and have a lot of clients already.


Ah I get you - yep, I must ne 



Suprakill4 said:


> I think it was the nutrition ones that i suggested that clinched the sponsorship. They thought "hmmmmmmmmm suprakill has a great idea there that Papa never even thought of, what about if we sponsor them and feature all our range of products on the vidios, cher chingggggggg £££££££££" lol.


Very very true, where do I send the thank you card? :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> Ah I get you - yep, I must ne
> 
> Very very true, where do I send the thank you card? :thumb:


You can buy me a shake at a show one day lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Updates?!?!?!!!?!!!!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

We are happy to announce the following (show finished at 9pm!):

TAKE A LOOK!


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Papa Lazarou said:


> We are happy to announce the following (show finished at 9pm!):
> 
> TAKE A LOOK!


Congratulations to YO mate, have followed her progress on YouTube and she has really done well. An inspiration to many.... O and so sexy it's been a pleasure to watch 

Now your turn to do it mate


----------



## Papa Lazarou

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Congratulations to YO mate, have followed her progress on YouTube and she has really done well. An inspiration to many.... O and so sexy it's been a pleasure to watch
> 
> Now your turn to do it mate


Thank you very much, from myself an Yo! 

I'm now being coached by Nathan Harman, I'm hoping for great things


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Papa Lazarou said:


> Thank you very much, from myself an Yo!
> 
> I'm now being coached by Nathan Harman, I'm hoping for great things


Now that should be interesting! Look forward to watching your videos now


----------



## Suprakill4

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy sh1t mate it does not get better than that!!!!!!!! I'm made up congratulations yo you looked every part a pro up there!! Take it she will be doing the Brits if got an invite?

Looks like Kizzy vaines presented her with trophy? She trains at my gym regularly.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy sh1t mate it does not get better than that!!!!!!!! I'm made up congratulations yo you looked every part a pro up there!! Take it she will be doing the Brits if got an invite?
> 
> Looks like Kizzy vaines presented her with trophy? She trains at my gym regularly.


She got an invite and yes she will be doing it with me as her ever loving coach.

Could not be prouder. I'm humbled to be her man, utterly thrilled to coach her in. She's the best person I've ever coached, listens to every word I say - even today when I said have the day off she clarified every meal she ate was ok and insisted on keeping most of the meals clean with the odd little treat!


----------



## 25434

This has been a brilliant, informative and fun read. yo is a beautiful lady and a massive congratulations to her, and to you. I have enjoyed following this immensely. Congratulations both. :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Awesome journal and congratulations... would love to know her secret x


----------



## Papa Lazarou

All available on www.team-wild.com


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> She got an invite and yes she will be doing it with me as her ever loving coach.
> 
> Could not be prouder. I'm humbled to be her man, utterly thrilled to coach her in. She's the best person I've ever coached, *listens to every word I say *- even today when I said have the day off she clarified every meal she ate was ok and insisted on keeping most of the meals clean with the odd little treat!


Now that is rare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Mate, that is what made her a double champion on her first comp. Winning her category, plus the womens side of the show wasn't a fluke - we've had posing classes several times, we've had the best posing suits made up etc. She knew to gIet where she wants, taking my advice would get her where she wanted, and it did. Hopefully I have enough skill and knowledge to help her to the British. Now that would be even more special, far away from window licking special!


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> Mate, that is what made her a double champion on her first comp. Winning her category, plus the womens side of the show wasn't a fluke - we've had posing classes several times, we've had the best posing suits made up etc. She knew to gIet where she wants, taking my advice would get her where she wanted, and it did. Hopefully I have enough skill and knowledge to help her to the British. Now that would be even more special, far away from window licking special!


She will smash the brits no doubt mate!!!!!!!! Look forward to seeing you both there, its my birthday weekend and go every year for it.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

This is how the comp was won..


----------



## Suprakill4

Amazing mate. To win that when its such a high standard, and how far she has come in such a short period, nothing short of phenomenal. So happy for her.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Thanks mate - me too - over the moon really. I can see big things happening for her!


----------



## Suprakill4

good viedo here mate showing Yo in the overall.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Thanks buddy - a few more photos from the day:





These are exciting times, prepping her for the British is a dream come true for her, and an amazing experience for me. Truly a team effort!


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> Thanks buddy - a few more photos from the day:
> 
> View attachment 120847
> View attachment 120848
> View attachment 120849
> 
> 
> View attachment 120850
> View attachment 120851
> View attachment 120852
> 
> 
> These are exciting times, prepping her for the British is a dream come true for her, and an amazing experience for me. Truly a team effort!


Are you documenting the Brits prep like you did this? I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this journal and watching the videos and what am ending to this first phase !!!!!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill - assuming the level of support we have bad around the world remains constant and/or grows, yes we will be documenting the process from start to finish.

We've bad a few days off videos etc simply to regroup and plan things out but it's most certainly our intention!


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> Suprakill - assuming the level of support we have bad around the world remains constant and/or grows, yes we will be documenting the process from start to finish.
> 
> We've bad a few days off videos etc simply to regroup and plan things out but it's most certainly our intention!


Excellent.

Has she had a break from diet and enjoyed some nice food?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

A little but we've got photoshoots and a video coming up so not too much! :0))

Ps she booked them, her choice to do some extra work, she loves the sport! :0))


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## noel

nice work she looked great  ..... best of luck going forward - she should do really well...so see you at the British (and prob bodypower) - keep up the good work


----------



## Papa Lazarou

noel said:


> nice work she looked great  my missus (Melvina Dedrick) did the UKBFF London - won her catagory in the bikini (tall) and only competed once before 5 weeks before ....I train her so can understand exactly how proud you felt...its an amzing experience and likewise one of the proudest moments in my life...emotion got the better and I was jumping around like a lunatic with excitment..... best of luck going forward - she should do really well...so see you at the British (and prob bodypower) - keep up the good work


It's truly insane the feeling, ESP considering the change is as seen below...

Yo has changed like this since we began working together as a team. Not bad hey? Six month time period!

Pretty crazy and insane change don't you think? :0))

Www.team-wild.com


----------



## noel

yeah its amazing...similar here...the change is amazing.(ill have to dig out the same kinda of comparison pics_...hence why i feel your excitment.. its so cool. I hope she enjoys the journey mate and the photoshoots (and free supps) that now come with it.. Hope all goes well between now and the finals


----------



## Kimball

Really awesome, my mrs listens to me about her training the same, then does 2 sessions and somehow has to miss the next 10


----------



## noel

rest is an important part of the sport right ?..... hahha....


----------



## Papa Lazarou

noel said:


> rest is an important part of the sport right ?..... hahha....


We work as hard we can. Too much rest is over rated. Me and her have grown more than ever together working harder than ever


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Beats

First time seeing this thread unfortunatley I cant watch any of the videos as my work block youtube 

Congrats to Yo thats a very impressive transformation

You seem to both be doing very well so well done!

Subbed


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

Had a couple of busy weeks so here are a few updates :thumb:


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo's Chest Day 31st May 2013 -






Yo's Quad Day 1st June 2013 -






Yo's Arms Day 2nd June 2013 -






Yo's Delts Day 3rd June 2013 -






Yo's Back Day 4th June 2013 -






Yo's Legs Day 5th June 2013 -






Yo's Chest Day 7th June 2013 -


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

*Yo on our hols, 22 days into her cut...*


----------



## Suprakill4

she is looking very muscular in that holiday pic. Great gains by the looks of it.

You both well mate?

Hows it going with the sponsorship? Will you both be at the Brits, be good to have a chat if you are?


----------



## RACK

Just seen the pic on FB mate and gotta say Yo is looking tiptop, looks like she's added a fair amount of mass too since I last saw you at Warrington


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> she is looking very muscular in that holiday pic. Great gains by the looks of it.
> 
> You both well mate?
> 
> Hows it going with the sponsorship? Will you both be at the Brits, be good to have a chat if you are?


Yep we'll be there as she's already in the finals (maybe me if I'm lucky too) and yep, Yo has popped some very good quality muscle too since Warrington as well! (@RACK)

She's made for this sport - love it.

Thanks for the loverly comments guys! :thumb:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Forgot to point out, longer term goal is physique over body fitness hence the mass gaining Yo did between shows. Should be interesting come next year and that category!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo's current condition:






My current condition:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo's latest back video






My condition from a day or two back


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

Just five days out from the UKBFF Finals, Yo Lazarov? discusses how she's feeling, prep, her diet, her training and many other aspects of being a Ukbff Body Fitness athlete.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

In 4 days Yo? will stand on the UKBFF BRITISH FINALS stage. 

For this day she has prepared for the past 11 months and here today she is speaking how her competition preps are going, how she is feeling about the process and how is it affecting her day to day life...

We hope you enjoy it and we look forward to your comments and questions!


----------



## Suprakill4

Any update on this. She looked amazing up there but missed result.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Just seen this journal, thats an amazing transformation right there. Cracking gym aswell aint it


----------



## Galaxy

Suprakill4 said:


> Any update on this. She looked amazing up there but missed result.


She came 3rd afaik. Great result for her especially time training


----------



## Suprakill4

Fantastic news then massive well done Yo !!!!!! And papa you shout very well to motivate her from the crowd. Right in my ear lmao.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

I believe Yo did place third and it is a Great Achievement, to come this far in is such a short time is really good. Winning her qualifier and then placing top 3 at the Britain shows how hard Yo has trained. I have enjoyed watch in their videos, does help that's she Really Fit  BIG CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Thanks everyone for all the kind words!!

Yo indeed came third in the UK on her first ever UKBFF Final!

Maria Scotland and a few others said to Yo (whilst I stood beside her) that they were shocked Yo didn't win - which was nice to hear. It does give us added impetus to do better this coming year. That said, they all looked fantastic on stage and it can't have been an easy job judging.

Me on the other half, had to pose against the eventual winner Dave Titterton and also Neale Cranwell, two amazing UK talents and was proud simply to get the chance to be stood on the stage against some of my idols.

We've had a little time out from all updates etc as it was turning into a full time job and we were both exhausted. Since left my job and making moves to make money elsewhere and help prep her all next year... and we should be taking on board George Farah shortly - I know we can take Yo places, even further than already, with his help along side mine (who am I kidding - George with me along side him LOL).

Yo has been invited to compete at the Arnold Classic, which maybe, just maybe, with more than a little luck could lead to a pro card, if Yo does well!


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Suprakill4

About time your back!!!!!!

Both looking well. Yo's hamstrings look awesome on the laying hamstring curls. Great work. Look forward to this.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

We've been doing a lot of work on the legs and generally increasing her size - last couple of Arnolds winners have been quite thick muscularly (see below, far right). Now we are cutting fat off as required and everything is going to plan with our diet plan (we track every detail!). More vids and pix to come!


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> We've been doing a lot of work on the legs and generally increasing her size - last couple of Arnolds winners have been quite thick muscularly (see below, far right). Now we are cutting fat off as required and everything is going to plan with our diet plan (we track every detail!). More vids and pix to come!
> 
> View attachment 142297


God they do have big ole legs don't they mate!!! Always been a massive fan of Yo's physique. Puts in the hard work and glad she is being rewarded for it. What's your plans now then mate??


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> God they do have big ole legs don't they mate!!! Always been a massive fan of Yo's physique. Puts in the hard work and glad she is being rewarded for it. What's your plans now then mate??


She does indeed. Saturday and Yesterday, we got up at 5am and she worked til 8pm and then trained til 10pm and into bed. Literally she doesn't stop working or training and it looks like its paying off for us.

Me? I'm having a belly button hernia fixed and seeing where I am then. 118-119kg atm.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah gutted. Hope it goes well. Mesh or stitched?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Mesh mate Stitch would pop!

Hernia has been around for ages, need to sort before I do any more. Time off training would be good for the body too anyway, not pain!


----------



## Suprakill4

Papa Lazarou said:


> Mesh mate Stitch would pop!
> 
> Hernia has been around for ages, need to sort before I do any more. Time off training would be good for the body too anyway, not pain!


You'll recover fast. @big_jim_87 had a hernia op this year. Was stitches and not mean but recovered pretty fast and is now the biggest he has been. Or so he says. Have seen no proof yet...... Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> You'll recover fast. @big_jim_87 had a hernia op this year. Was stitches and not mean but recovered pretty fast and is now the biggest he has been. Or so he says. Have seen no proof yet...... Lol


Yea stitched but tbh Im not sure its been done right...

Belly button is hard and there is a little point bit in there too...

No idea what it is or why its like it...

May have already repopped but I dnt care atm... Im not having any more time off! Lol

Im about back to were I was pre op... Not sure as had bad food poisoning since... But there or there about...

Was 107k at biggest now 104k so 6lb ish off...

Feels like for ever but when you look back you think... That was well fast!

Gh and plenty of glutamine will help massively.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea stitched but tbh Im not sure its been done right...
> 
> Belly button is hard and there is a little point bit in there too...
> 
> No idea what it is or why its like it...
> 
> May have already repopped but I dnt care atm... Im not having any more time off! Lol
> 
> Im about back to were I was pre op... Not sure as had bad food poisoning since... But there or there about...
> 
> Was 107k at biggest now 104k so 6lb ish off...
> 
> Feels like for ever but when you look back you think... That was well fast!
> 
> Gh and plenty of glutamine will help massively.


Cheers! Have plenty of everything so won't have a problem


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Latest vid...


----------



## Suprakill4

Quads development is great!!!! Very good mate.

I won't be disrespectful and say anything about her glutes. Just will say your a lucky lucky man lol.

Good work. Both looking amazing. Going to bodypower?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Suprakill4 said:


> Quads development is great!!!! Very good mate.
> 
> I won't be disrespectful and say anything about her glutes. Just will say your a lucky lucky man lol.
> 
> Good work. Both looking amazing. Going to bodypower?


Thanks mate! No luck tho, its a physique we've built together! Luck suggests not done by control, which is what we've done in spades to ensure she develops in the way she's asked me to help her develop   

We've got the Arnolds in Feb next, then Loaded Cup in April and yes Body Power, in May. Maybe say hello there?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo Lazarov hits her guns again at Foundry Gym Walsall in this workout from earlier in the week!

Just over six weeks from her first appearance on the international stage, can she do the unimaginable and win her pro card in the first year on stage, only nine months after her first competition?






Earlier in the week...


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo Lazarov hits the gym once more to smash those legs and glutes to bring them in line for the Arnold Classic in just under six weeks! ????

Can she do the unimaginable and get herself a pro card?

Watch and see Yo's story unfold and find out...


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Coming in as planned, 5 weeks out. Will increase calories shortly so we can grow Yo into show a little  ))


----------



## cas

Bloody hell mate, I have not been on this thread for a while. She is really starting to improve! Well done


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Thanks Cas. Things are really happening for Yo now! 24 days from the Arnolds - exciting times! :thumb:

Yo Lazarov? just 5 weeks out from the Arnold Classic? hits her delts.

This is crunch time, when the big things happen. Tune in, watch and see what happens over the next 5 weeks!


----------



## Suprakill4

Exited for the coming weeks mate!!!!!! Routing for her. What an incredible journey she has had so far. First year of competing, winning Brits. Lmao, you don't see that often it's amazing!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo is now just three weeks out from the Arnold Classic. Gotta say I'm pretty damned excited. Her metabolism is on fire too - gave her couple of hundred grams extra carbs last week and she ended up 1.5kg lighter 36 hours later! We fired a cheat meal down her yesterday just so we can not actually come in too early and get too cut (not a good look for figure, its half way between bikini and womens physique - can't be ripped with veins and striations - strange having to slow that all down so not to bring her in too tightly - opposite of what I have to do for stage LOL


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome work. Her backs looking great!!!! Roll on three weeks exiting stuff.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Just back from the US!

Yo finished just outside the top 10 (according to Panthers Gym, the guys who help organise it all with UKBFF).

Sadly Yo got sick 3 times in three weeks and came in looking softer than planned (we were harder 3-4 weeks out!).

Frustratingly, the way Yo looked at the British was what they were looking for as well! :cursing:

Anyhooooo's, within 9 months of first show being on the Arnolds stage is nothing short of magic, and I'm so incredibly proud of Yo's work ethic and achievements that I could not ask more of her, whatsoever. We can't control illness, when it happens, it happens and it did. Sadly it hit at the same time as the Arnolds.

We're next at the Loaded Cup in Denmark and have the Arnolds in Madrid which will be a damn sight warmer (was -10c most of the stay!) and much more livable.

Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sorry to hear being ill effected her placing mate but thats life unfortunately. Very annoying because its the only element of luck thats involved in bofybuiling (lucky enough not to get ill), everything else it pure committment and hard work ruined by a stroke of bad luck.

She has achieved an incredible ammount in bodybuilding already so cannot wait to see how she gets on.


----------



## Bad Alan

Papa Lazarou said:


> Just back from the US!
> 
> Yo finished just outside the top 10 (according to Panthers Gym, the guys who help organise it all with UKBFF).
> 
> Sadly Yo got sick 3 times in three weeks and came in looking softer than planned (we were harder 3-4 weeks out!).
> 
> Frustratingly, the way Yo looked at the British was what they were looking for as well! :cursing:
> 
> Anyhooooo's, within 9 months of first show being on the Arnolds stage is nothing short of magic, and I'm so incredibly proud of Yo's work ethic and achievements that I could not ask more of her, whatsoever. We can't control illness, when it happens, it happens and it did. Sadly it hit at the same time as the Arnolds.
> 
> We're next at the Loaded Cup in Denmark and have the Arnolds in Madrid which will be a damn sight warmer (was -10c most of the stay!) and much more livable.
> 
> Thanks for the support guys!


Great achievement getting to the Arnold's, shame to get it wrong on the day conditioning wise but lessons learnt I'm sure!


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> Great achievement getting to the Arnold's, shame to get it wrong on the day conditioning wise but lessons learnt I'm sure!


Lesson learnt... What lesson was that, dnt get sick? Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> Lesson learnt... What lesson was that, dnt get sick? Lol


Matt posted on there Facebook page that they messed conditioning up on the day.......


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok was just the post you quoted said she was soft because she was sick...


----------



## Papa Lazarou

We couldn't conditioning right, because she was sick. Wednesday (the day before stage day) she was dry as a bone, and I felt we really had a good chance of taking one of the top places. Had really high confidence.

However she felt ill again towards the end of the day and woke up soft on he Thursday. In theory, she should have woken up even harder than the day before.

Wasn't so much as mess it up, as was unable to control exactly how we wanted as we normally would due to illness. I thought I'd got it, but fluids being lost thro illness apparently were playing havoc with her conditioning.

She was water loaded from Sunday and even then, she looked drier during the recording of this video with about 6-7 litres running thro her.

On a very cool note tho, we should have a training video with Yo and DLB coming towards the end of March


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## B.I.G

She's done very well mate.. What's the next plans for competing?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

We've got the Loaded Cup in April, Body Power in May, a special invitational in July for UK's top ten, A qualifier for the UKBFF Finals somewhere between, Arnolds in September and hopefully the UKBFF Finals in October.

Just a couple 

And as soon as funds stablize, George Farah being taken on board :thumb:


----------



## B.I.G

Papa Lazarou said:


> We've got the Loaded Cup in April, Body Power in May, a special invitational in July for UK's top ten, A qualifier for the UKBFF Finals somewhere between, Arnolds in September and hopefully the UKBFF Finals in October.
> 
> Just a couple
> 
> And as soon as funds stablize, George Farah being taken on board :thumb:


Sounds like a busy year! :lol:

The July one that's a special invitation, is that a show as well?

George Farah would be good from what I've seen of him but not cheap from what I've heard


----------



## Papa Lazarou

B.I.G said:


> Sounds like a busy year! :lol:
> 
> The July one that's a special invitation, is that a show as well?
> 
> George Farah would be good from what I've seen of him but not cheap from what I've heard


He's not but worth it.

Yes the invitation is a show ????


----------



## B.I.G

Papa Lazarou said:


> He's not but worth it.
> 
> Yes the invitation is a show ????


Ah ok mate sounds interesting.. Good luck with the year sounds hectic!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Erm dunno where there ??? came from, meant to be a smilie - think tapatalk did something weird there!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

I thought some of you may be interested in seeing my OH's last days of prep and her day on the Arnold Classic stage, and Flex photoshoot afterwards.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo Lazarov my fiancée six days from comp who we guide in with none other than George Farah.

View attachment 148962
View attachment 148963


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo hits the gym once again as we begin prep for the Arnold Classic? Europe in Madrid this September 26-28th!

We have ten weeks for coach George Farah to whip Yo into shape and for quest for the pro card to begin...


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo's condition a couple of months back. She'll have this back in about 6 weeks, and its just over 9 weeks til we go to the Arnold Classic in Madrid when we compete and she goes for her pro card...!






Website: http://www.team-wild.com/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/teamwildtvc

Twitter: https://twitter.com/teamwildtvc

Instagram: http://instagram.com/teamwildtv


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## DaveCW

Great to see all the hard work and effort.

A few gems in here i can pass on for the missus to try.

Thanks and goodluck for the future guys.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Back on camera and back in the gym - Yo declares war on her arms...


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Shawrie

Mrs loved these vids. Very inspiring. :thumbup1:


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo? and me hit the gym and hit our chests. A quick smash and hit raid, late on the 19th after work!


----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou




----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yo showing us her amazing condition she achieved earlier in the year!

Yo/we are looking to better this with size, shape and conditioning for the Loaded Cup - The illest show ever? and more next year.

What do you think of her shape? What do you think we should look to bring up?


----------



## hilly

Papa Lazarou said:


> Yo showing us her amazing condition she achieved earlier in the year!
> 
> Yo/we are looking to better this with size, shape and conditioning for the Loaded Cup - The illest show ever? and more next year.
> 
> What do you think of her shape? What do you think we should look to bring up?


Is George Farah not helping any more ?/


----------



## Papa Lazarou

hilly said:


> Is George Farah not helping any more ?/


We are still working with George


----------



## hilly

Papa Lazarou said:


> We are still working with George


Great move

So George being her coach what does he feel she needs to improve on n what has he been advising n having yo do to make this happen


----------



## Papa Lazarou

hilly said:


> Great move
> 
> So George being her coach what does he feel she needs to improve on n what has he been advising n having yo do to make this happen


We are looking to take her into physique based on George's thoughts.

Glutes and hams were a weak point, so we've been working with his advice to bring this up.

Diet is huge for a woman Yo's size as well - fascinating to see the process


----------



## hilly

Papa Lazarou said:


> We are looking to take her into physique based on George's thoughts.
> 
> Glutes and hams were a weak point, so we've been working with his advice to bring this up.
> 
> Diet is huge for a woman Yo's size as well - fascinating to see the process


I imagine watching n learning from George is a great experience. He's one if the best.

Yo has loads of potential. I'm sure she will continue to progress v well


----------



## Papa Lazarou

We've returned after a hiatus on videos etc over the winter bulk.

We return on video to hit the gym and hit those delts as we look to bring them up for the comp, just 9 weeks or so away.

Check out Yo's delts and back as George Farah pulls of the body fat and reveals Yo Lazarov's cracking gains that she has made in the off season..

An exciting time!


----------

